# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  فوائد طلب العلم

## محمد طه شعبان

قال العلامة ابن جبرين - رحمه الله -:
فمتى حصل الإنسان على هذا العلم فقد حصل على خير كثير. 
فأولا: يثيبه الله تعالى على سفره. 
في حديث أبي الدرداء الذي في السنن المشهور؛ قال -صلى الله عليه وسلم-   من سلك طريقا يلتمس فيه علما سهل الله له به طريقا إلى الجنة   ما أكثر ما يُستدل بهذا الحديث، ويحث به العالم طلبة العلم على أن يجدوا في ذلك؛ فالطريق يعم كل طريق قريب أو بعيد، فإذا سلك الإنسان طريقا -ولو من بيته إلى المسجد راجلا- فإنه يكون سبيله إلى الجنة؛ سلك طريقا يوصله إلى الجنة؛ أي: هذا الطريق يسلك به طريقا. 
وإذا تردد على ذلك مرة بعد مرة كان ذلك مما يواصل به الطريق، وهكذا أيضا إذا قطع مسافات طويلة، ثم في هذا الحديث جُمَل تدل على فضل طلب العلم، وفضل طالب العلم؛ منها قوله:   إن العالم ليستغفر له كل شيء حتى الحيتان في البحر   ؛ أي: تستغفر له هذه الدواب، وفي حديث آخر:   إن الله وملائكته ليصلون على معلم الناس الخير   فهكذا طالب العلم تستغفر له الملائكة، وتستغفر له الدواب، ويستغفر له كل شيء حتى حيتان البحر، وكذلك تضع الملائكة له أجنحتها تواضعا:   إن الملائكة لتضع أجنحتها لطالب العلم رضا بما يصنع   . 
وهكذا أيضا في هذا الحديث أن:   فضل العالم على العابد كفضل القمر على سائر الكواكب   لا شك أن هذه الفوائد تحمل العاقل على أن يواصل الطلب، وأن يجد في العلم، وأن يجد في التعلم إلى أن يحصل له ما وفقه الله تعالى، وما قدره له من الفوائد.
http://ibn-jebreen.com/?t=books&cat=...=174&page=6958

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ما هي فوائدُ طلبِ العلمِ؟* فوائدُ طلبِ العلمِ:
1- به يُعرفُ اللهُ ويُعبدُ ويُوحَّدُ؛ كما قال تعالى: ﴿ فَاعْلَمْ أَنَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ وَاسْتَغْفِرْ لِذَنبِكَ وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِي  نَ وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ِ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ مُتَقَلَّبَكُمْ وَمَثْوَاكُمْ ﴾ [محمد: 19].
 2- هو أساسُ صحةِ الاعتقادِ والعباداتِ.
 3- طلبُ العلمِ عبادةٌ.
- طريق الوصول إلى الجنة؛ فعَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- ( ... وَمَنْ سَلَكَ طَرِيقًا يَلْتَمِسُ فِيهِ عِلْمًا سَهَّلَ اللهُ لَهُ بِهِ طَرِيقًا إِلَى الْجَنَّةِ... ).
5- يُكسبُ صاحبه خشية الله والتواضع للخلق؛ كما قال تعالى: ﴿ إِنَّمَا يَخْشَى اللَّهَ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ الْعُلَمَاءُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَزِيزٌ غَفُورٌ ﴾ [فاطر: 28].
6- يبقى أجرهُ بعد انقطاعِ أجلهِ؛ فعَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللهِ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- قَالَ: (إِذَا مَاتَ الإِنْسَانُ انْقَطَعَ عَنْهُ عَمَلُهُ إِلَّا مِنْ ثَلاثَةٍ: إِلَّا مِنْ صَدَقَةٍ جَارِيَةٍ، أَوْ عِلْمٍ يُنْتَفَعُ بِهِ، أَوْ وَلَدٍ صَالِحٍ يَدْعُو لَهُ ).
7– رفعةٌ في الدُّنيا والآخرة؛ كما قال تعالى: ﴿... يَرْفَعِ اللهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مِنكُمْ وَالَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْعِلْمَ دَرَجَاتٍ وَاللهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرٌ ﴾ [المجادلة: 11].
وقال تعالى: ﴿... قُلْ هَلْ يَسْتَوِي الَّذِينَ يَعْلَمُونَ وَالَّذِينَ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ إِنَّمَا يَتَذَكَّرُ أُوْلُو الْأَلْبَابِ ﴾ [الزمر: 9].
8- برهانٌ على خيريةِ العبدِ واصطفاءِ اللهِ لهُ؛ كما قالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: ) مَنْ يُرِدْ اللَّهُ بِهِ خَيْرًا يُفَقِّهْهُ فِي الدِّينِ...
http://www.al-islam.com/Content.aspx...ContentID=2582

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

​للرفع

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

كفَى شَرَفاً لِلْعِلْمِ دَعْوَاهُ جَاهِلٌ ... وَيَفْرَحُ أَنْ يُدْعَى إِلْيهِ وَيُنْسَبُ
وَيَكْفِي خُمُولاً بِالْجَهالَةِ أَنَّنِــــــــ  ــي ... أُرَاعُ مَتَى أُنْسَبْ إلَيْهَا وَأَغْضَبُ

----------

